# Calcular disipación de potencia en triac



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 13, 2014)

Voy ha usar triac BTA16 600B para manejar:

- una bomba de 1HP, solo es para activar/desactivar la bomba.
- un deposito calentador de agua de potencia aproximada de 1000W, posiblemente en este si tenga que controlar potencia.

He buscado formulas pero a decir verdad no las logro comprender del todo,
Por ejemplo en este app. note: http://www.nxp.com/documents/application_note/AN10384.pdf

[LATEX]P_D=V_O \cdot I_{T(AV)}+R_S \cdot I_{T(RMS)}^2[/LATEX]

Me gustaría saber donde se sacan los parámetros de la ecuación anterior, para calcular el respectivo disipador.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2014)

Yo nunca lo calculé y eso que puse mas de mil. (no exagero)
Para estos casos mi criterio siempre fue "que sobre".
De todos modos el triac solo se calienta su tensión por la corriente, osea 1V y poco * I Redondeando I en W para la cuenta de la vieja. 
Para un calentador de 1000W mejor que hacer un dimmer con control de fase ir conectando semiciclos enteros, el tanque de agua tiene una inercia enorme y no se notará y ahorrarás ruidos en la red innecesarios.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 13, 2014)

Gracias Scooter, entonces:

Para el caso de la Bomba que consume 5A, la disipación seria de aprox. 5W.

Para el calentador y usando ciclos completos sería: (1000/220)*(1V)*Ciclos_útiles/numero_total_ciclos, para el peor de los casos 4.5W.

¿Es correcto?, porque ya he controlado una bomba de 2.5A de consumo (2.5W de disipación en el Triac) y no calentaba tanto como se esperaría para 2.5W de disipación.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2014)

Así a bulto si, un triac en conducción directa caen poco mas de 1V, (como en un tiristor mas o menos)
Como los BTA tienen la cápsula aislada, pon los dos en un radiador bien grande y ya se arreglarán ellos, si uno calienta mas o si es el otro. No es muy científico pero te aseguro que funciona; yo los ponía de seis en seis en un mismo radiador y unos por otros ya se repartían. El radiador no era muy grande, un simple ángulo de aluminio de unos 10cm.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 13, 2014)

Hola de nuevo, consultando el datsheet del BTA 6-600B
http://www.haopin.com/PDF/BTA16-600B.pdf
Resulta que están los siguientes parámetros:
[LATEX]V_{TO}[/LATEX] el datsheet lo define como threshold voltaje y es la tensión a partir de la cual se considera el triac empieza a conducir
[LATEX]R_{D}[/LATEX] Resistencia dinámica del triac

Para usar la ecuación 1 en función de los parámetros del datasheet (equivalencia entre parámetros del datasheet  y parámetros de la ec(1)):
 [LATEX]V_O=V_{TO}[/LATEX]

y [LATEX]R_D=R_S[/LATEX]

[LATEX]P_D=V_O \cdot I_{T(AV)}+R_S \cdot I_{T(RMS)}^2[/LATEX]----------------------ec(1)

Para calcular la potencia disipada solo faltaría [LATEX]I_{T(AV)}[/LATEX] e [LATEX]I_{T(RMS)}[/LATEX], los cuales dependen del ángulo de conducción, pero para el peor caso asumimos conducción en onda completa:
[LATEX]I_{T(AV)}[/LATEX] e [LATEX] I_{T(RMS)}[/LATEX] se relacionan así:


[LATEX]I_{T(AV)}=\frac{2\cdot\sqrt 2 \cdot I_{T(RMS)}}{\pi}[/LATEX]

Aplicando para el caso de una carga resistiva de 1000W y con los parámetros del triac BTA16-600B

[LATEX]V_O=0.85V[/LATEX]

y [LATEX]R_S=25m\Omega[/LATEX]

 [LATEX]I_{T{RMS}}=1000/220=4.55[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{T{AV}}=\frac{2\cdot\sqrt 2 \cdot 4.55}{\pi}=4.1[/LATEX]

entonces encontrando la potencia:

[LATEX]P_D=0.85 \cdot 4.1+0.025 \cdot 4.55^2=4W [/LATEX]

Ya con esta potencia y los parámetros térmicos podríamos ver la necesidad de disipador, de todas maneras el cálculo rápido de 4.55W hecho mensajes arriba no esta tan alejado y es mas cómodo.
Por otra parte quedaría por ver como hacer el mismo cálculo cuando la carga es inductiva.

http://www.nxp.com/documents/application_note/AN10384.pdf
http://www.st.com/st-web-ui/static/...ical/document/application_note/CD00183570.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2014)

El tipo de carga es poco trascendente para la disipación*, lo que tendrás que hacer es poner una red snubber adecuada en cada caso porque sin ella no irá.

*El caso de la disipación es que después desconoces mil cosas como por ejemplo la temperatura ambiente; dentro de la lavadora no sabes muy bien que va a pasar así que haces la cuenta de la vieja y luego pones el radiador el doble y a correr. Si puede ser el triple mejor.
De poco sirve ajustar mucho el cálculo si luego el disipador no asienta bien, o lo tocaste con las manos con grasa o...

Bueno, si fuese a fabricar un millón de unidades a lo mejor me ponía a ver si ahorraba 1cm de radiador en cada una, o quizás no; a lo mejor gestionaba el precio para un millón de radiadores el triple de grandes para garantizar un funcionamiento "en el desierto del sahara"


----------



## Rodry56 (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola, ya te dieron bastante información. Aporto lo que tengo, en estas 2 notas de aplicación explican detallan como obtener y calcular todos los parámetros que necesitas. Saludos
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ewck5o6taqxw77y/AN10384%20Triacs%20How%20to%20calculate.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/34eau6hxo7ujsbc/Heatsink%20Triacs.pdf


----------

